

SimplyPayPal : Did PayPal just get more dev friendly? - rehabindian
https://dev.simplypaypal.com/

======
LoganCale
A parked GoDaddy domain with a subdomain that has an invalid certificate? I'm
going to go with… no.

~~~
rehabindian
I can definitely tell you I saw a working website there during a hackathon
yesterday. It was much similar to Stripe and provided a much nicer experience.

